# Slide Out Omnistep



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

The slide out omnistep fitted to our van appears to be "sticking"
I am sure it just needs the runners? cleaning and lubricating.
Can anyone tell me where online I can view dismantling instructions to do the job properly before I dive in, screwdriver in hand, and make matters worse?
Mashy


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Mashy, I had this problem a year ago, sprayed the runnners with WD40 and cleaned out grit but that only lasted so long. I didn't find any instructions but removed step from van and dismantled it in shed. It was fairly easy to do and on inspection the grooves and mechanism were shot away. In the end I disconnected the scissor arm, unclipped the wires inside and up to now all I do is pull the step out manually and I have a discrete black bundgy that I clip over when its pushed in and holds it when moving. Its still ok today and reliable, hope this gives you some help.
Dave


----------



## BuckWhite (Oct 27, 2011)

*Omnistep*

The sliding version appears not to be made with a view to being dismantled. High pressure hose seems to be the thing !


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine sticks sometimes when gravel gets stuck. When you get it out again brush off any dirt on top of the step.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Once you have cleaned it, use a teflon spray, the ones you get from a cycle shop, for chains.

Do not use grease or WD40, as any dirt or debris will stick to the step again and jam it up.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you for that tip. Thats the next dry morning taken care of.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Slide out Omnistep*

Finally decided to strip down the 12v slideout omnistep to find out why it is sticking and it appears the motor is worn out.
Does anybody know where I can buy a new or reconditioned motor?
So far I have only seen them on their own website and they seem very expensive for such a small motor.
Regards
Mashy


----------

